# 06 Titan Rear Pinion Seal Replacement



## Grimmic (Jun 16, 2009)

I need to get the rear pinion seal replaced. My question is, is there anything that would prevent me from doing this in my own garage? Like the yoke being pressed on or anything that I would need special tools for? 

Thanks in advance,
Rob G.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You need a new bearing, seal, and the spacer washer. You'll need to cut all the old hardware off and get the new pressed on. When cutting the old off be very careful not to cot the driveshaft. Easiest way is to that is use a cutting wheel to get down as low as you can then use a chisel to break it the rest of the way off. With a lift, air tools, and a press it takes me a little over and hour and a half at the shop. You can expect about 2 to 3 on the ground. Also you don't have to take the drum assy off just loosen it up enough to get the axle and mounting plate out.


----------

